# Gp100



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Popped my GP100 cherry today. Been a long time since I shot a revolver. Forgot how much fun they are.

Used a range rental and it shot pretty well. Me likey. Next handgun may just be the GP100.

















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Good shootin' Tex!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Told ya, huh?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Told ya, huh?


Yes. You. Did!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Love those big ole Rugers. Being a S&W guy, it’s no Model 28 but it sure is a damn fine revo.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Revolvers are fun! 
Because the world isn't flat, your gun shouldn't be either.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yay for @Sasquatch


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I love my GP100, built like a tank! Cannot go wrong with a Ruger!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Everybody should own a 357 magnum.
Or 2, or 3, or more.

Wheel guns are real guns.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Yay for @Sasquatch


This right here is the one I want.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Get the 10mm version you can shoot 40s out of it for lighter loads if you desire.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I still kick myself for ever allowing my blued 4 inch Python to be traded off.

Just one of those stupid things folks do.

Enjoy the GP, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Way back I had a friend who had one in 9mm. Personally, I feel the half moon or full moon clips you need to hold the auto casings are a huge pain in the a**! Despite the cool factor and uniqueness of a revolver that shoots an automatic round, I wouldn’t own one. I’d stick with .357 and shoot .38’s for light loads.


----------

